# How To Copy a DVD with VLC 1.0 !



## rajhot (Jul 24, 2009)

VLC 1.0 has gotten several cool new features, one of which is the ability to record what is playing in the screen.  Here we will take a look at how easy it is to record a DVD or other video formats using VLC.

Record Using VLC


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice guide.


----------



## Scorpion (Aug 27, 2009)

VLC is a freeware...


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2009)

@ rajhot- nice trick but do post the full tute in here also


----------



## dina (Nov 18, 2009)

hi, thanks for your information.


----------

